# Females and Today???s Designer Steroids



## Arnold (Nov 29, 2011)

Females and Today???s Designer Steroids by Mike Arnold With the barrage of OTC anabolics flooding the marketplace in recent years, it can be difficult to keep up on all the new data, but more so, we may end up overlooking some valuable applications these products have to offer in the process. In this article, I [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## jimscott (Dec 2, 2011)

Nandrolone Decanoate is a favorite to thousands of steroid users. In our recent survey, it was revealed that Deca is the most widely used anabolic steroid. It is easy on the liver and promotes good size and strength gains while reducing body fat.Nandrolone Decanoate is one of the most widely used anabolic steroids. Its popularity is due to the simple fact that it exhibits many very favorable properties. Structurally nandrolone is very similar to testosterone, although it lacks a carbon atom at the 19th position (hence its other name 19-nortestosterone). The resulting structure is a steroid that exhibits much weaker androgenic properties than testosterone. Of primary interest is the fact that nandrolone will not break down to a more potent metabolite in androgen target tissues. You may remember this is a significant problem with testosterone. Nandrolone Decanoate in the form of the Organon product, Deca-Durabolin, has been around for over 30 years. It has anabolic, androgenic, progestogenic and erythropoietic activity. The steroid maintains the anabolic activity of testosterone but the androgenic action is markedly diminished. The anabolic/androgenic quotient after 2 weeks of treatment has been shown to be 12 times that obtained with testosterone decanoate. Nandrolone Decanoate has been shown to influence calcium metabolism positively and to increase bone mass in osteoporosis. Androgenic effects are relatively uncommon at the recommended therapeutic dosages.


----------

